# 1987 pickup fuel pump not working?????



## lowpull (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok here goes, i have a 1987 nissan pickup with the 2.4, Z24 engine. The other day is just shut off while i was driving it and won't start now. I thought it might be the fuel pump because i couldn't hear it come on, so i check the voltage at the fuel pump and nothing even when trying to start it. i check the fuse and it is good and it has 12V on it, so any suggestions? anything help would be greatly appreciated. thanks jason.


----------



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

*fuel pump relay*

i have a 85 if you look under the passenger seat you should find a relay replacing that should help


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

azdave61 said:


> i have a 85 if you look under the passenger seat you should find a relay replacing that should help


This is true for the 720 pickups [through 86] but the 87 is a D21 Hardbody. They don't have the fuel pump timer relay problem that the 720 model carbureted trucks had. 

Check for corroded terminals/wires at the fuel tank sending unit [on top of the tank]. This is a common failure on the D21's. Change the fuel sending unit [or complete sender and fuel pump assembly as most dealers sell it]. Otherwise check the circuit from the fuel pump relay back to the sending unit.


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

did u try the starter?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does the truck turn over?? if not, there is a blue relay on the right side (under the hood) behind the batt. two plugs going to it... check it out
If it does turn over, follow blownb310's advise...


----------



## ronaldangle (Apr 22, 2010)

I own a 1987 D21 that has an intermittent fuel pump failure. I have a 100 percent rate of successful resolution of this problem by doing the following:

Use palm of hand or medium stick and strike the fuel tank briskly one or two times.

My assumption is that some aspect of the electric fuel pump or a filter becomes stuck/clogged and the sudden jar resolves the problem.

Eventually, I may replace the fuel pump. For now this works and the failure is about once for every 100-200 miles of driving. No other obvious cause and effect observable thus far. I am the sole owner of the truck and perform nearly all maintenance.

Failure only occurs on restart, not while in motion.


----------



## gasoline (Sep 5, 2014)

*Nissan Picjup Truck gasoline tank*

I have a 1990 Nissan pickup and the fuel pump and gas tank was filled with a brown syrup like substance in the tank.....This vehicle has been sitting for 7 years and I thought the gas went bad. Have you seen anything like this when changing the fuel pump? I am changing the fuel pump and cleaning the tank. This is the second time I have seen this in a gas tank from a vehicle stored for a long time. Any idea?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might also clean the lines up to the engine


----------

